# Panasonic G3 JPEG Extraction



## Replytoken (Oct 16, 2012)

While I normally import my raw files into LR and then export jpeg derivitives as needed, I sometimes need to extract an embedded jpeg preview prior to import when I need to send a "quick and dirty" copy of an image in a hurry.  With my Nikon NEF files, I use FastStone to extract the jpeg, and that has worked reasonably well.  I am now also using some micro 4/3rd's bodies, including the Panasonic G3, and the extracted jepg from FastStone looks horrible.  The colors are way off, and you would think that it was a shot that was run through one of the many smartphone apps that "filter" an image so it has a "look".  Can anybody recommend a program that might quickly and easily extract a reasonable jpeg from a Panasonic RW2 raw file?  Alternately, has anybody else had this experience with FastStone?

Thanks,

--Ken


----------



## Mark Sirota (Oct 16, 2012)

Take a look at one with Jeffrey's Exif Viewer. You can also extract from there if you like.


----------



## Replytoken (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi Mark,

I thought that Jeffrey had a program that extracted jpeg files, but I could not remember which one.  Thanks for the reminder!

--Ken


----------



## Replytoken (Oct 17, 2012)

A quick update.  I ran the original RW2 files through Exif Viewer and FastStone Image Viewer again tonight.  The extracted jpeg from Exif Viewer and from the email function in FastStone were fine, but the files from FastStone's batch converter had the same problem.  I am assuming that the issue is either in the converter code, or that the RW2 file is not structured in a way that works with the code.  I have written the author of FastStone to see if he has any thoughts.

--Ken


----------

